# Setting COM server for FireFox



## MasonJar13 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello, not sure if this is where this thread should be, but I have a question. Alright, so anyone who has used or something similar to the following code (in VBS):

-----------------------
dim Window

set Window = CreateObject("InternetExplorer.Application")

Window.RegisterAsBrowser = True
Window.Navigate("www.microsoft.com")
Window.MenuBar = True
Window.ToolBar = True
Window.AddressBar = True
Window.StatusBar = True
Window.FullScreen = False
Window.Resizable = False
Window.Visible = True
Window.Width = 850
Window.Height = 720
-----------------------

Has possibly tried to do this:

-----------------------
set Window = CreateObject("FireFox.Application")
-----------------------

or a close variant. I've been searching and found that the problem is that it's not a registered COM server. How can I register the FireFox application as a COM server? And if this is possible, would it replace/unregister Internet Explorer?

Pre-Thanks

PS: This came to me in the instance of the crisis I am having with IE, here in my other post.


----------



## IT-Support (Nov 30, 2009)

There is a componant in VB to use the IE browser, written by microsoft. You could have a look on google and see if there is VB COM componant for firefox or another browser.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

IT-Support said:


> There is a componant in VB to use the IE browser, written by microsoft. You could have a look on google and see if there is VB COM componant for firefox or another browser.


Specifically, a COM component for Firefox on *Windows* since Firefox runs on other platforms where current versions of IE don't.

Peace...


----------



## MasonJar13 (Mar 14, 2010)

Alright, well I have the Mozilla ActiveX Control installed, but as I tried to follow the instructions here, I didn't understand the VB control bar. I didn't find anything of the sort. Any ideas?
Also, thanks for the help; IT-Support, tomdkat.


----------

